# reimbursement for drug



## Cathy59 (Mar 17, 2011)

Im looking for the J code for synagis (palivizumab) for reimbursement.  Also, the current CPT code I find is 96372 - is this right?


----------



## anuja.devasthali (Mar 23, 2011)

*Coding for Synagis*

As per my opinion, correct CPT code for synagis would be CPT 90378 & administration code for it is CPT 96372 as it is an immunoglobulin.


----------

